# Bee Size vs Natural Comb



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

What 'bee space' (frame spacing) are you using?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Joe,

I've had them at 1 3/8 and at 1 1/4". From my observations 1 1/4" is what the bees prefer in the broodnest. I will be converting back to that dimension as time permits.

Regards
Dennis


----------

